# Couldn't believe my eyes !



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

While gearing up to fish Bluegrass yesterday I saw a fella struggling to stuff the biggest spool of line I've ever seen into a back pack. The day before I fished at least six different spots on the island and rode line on every drift at every spot. I was tempted to say "So you're the one! " but I bit my tongue and went fishing. I've spooled many reels at M.T. on the machine with 2-3 thousand yard spools but his would have never fit on it. How can you possibly lose that much line? I did make sure he wasn't upstream at the spots I fished. It was a zoo and very slow, I'll be crappie fishing today.


----------



## oopsagain (Mar 5, 2005)

It was very slow.. I did see a few limits but mostly empty stringers.. That cold snap really screwed up things.. I think they had to have gone back to the bay or even the lake


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

With that much line, he was probably cutting the line at the tip of his rod, every time he got hung up.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah the things you deal with at the run seem to get worse every year. Today a group of snaggers walked up and fished beside me then kept wondering why they snagged someones line every cast. They were jigging and reeling in like bass fishing with leadheads with no tailed grubs. They were just throwing lead with just the body of a small grub. Totally obvious what they were doing


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

Its fun when your in a good group but it doesn't take more than one to mess up your whole day.


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ya. I was at Buttonwood this am and found myself standing next to 2-mid 20's Asian gentlemen. As they get hung up, I watch them pull out a pair of scissors and cut their line at the reel! I couldn't bite my tongue after I saw them attempt to do it again. Explained how that would just cause a big snag... It was painful to stand and fish next to them. I understand there are newbies and we all have to start somewhere... I was polite about it. The last straw was when I saw another guy with a lead head jig with a baseball size red/white bobber attached about 20" above jig. I had to laugh... It was a nut house this am. Fishing seemed better today than last 3 days atleast... Anyways, good luck fellas!


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

I snagged up with a guy with a 1.5 ounce egg sinker with no swivel. Weight was just sitting right on the jig.


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

I saw guys fishing braid with braid leaders. The bobber had to be a sight. How do u keep a straight face? Lol


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Haha. It was tuff. But kept it together and just laughed with my buddy. My buddy said someone should give him some pointers before a person (who may not be as nice as us) rips him a new A-hole about it... But he pry only fished or about 20min and then disappeared. Got a good chuckle out of it tho!!


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Haha. Braid main line with braid leader... That's a head scratcher


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I saw a guy tying on a big Northern lure in the parking lot at McDonald's off Dutch the other day. Pretty sure it had 2 treble hooks on it. I was going to say something to him about it, but 1) he looked like a jerk. 2) he could have been relocating out of the river. and 3) I'd rather people like that get busted instead of warned.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Must be different where I'm from ...what's the correct procedure when you get snagged


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Recneck said:


> Must be different where I'm from ...what's the correct procedure when you get snagged[/Q
> 
> First, use a leader that is lighter than your mainline. If you can't get out of the snag, point your rod toward the snag, tighten the line, grab the spool on your reel and pull straight back till it pops. Most times you only lose your lure. There is no way you should have to respool on the river unless your using junk line to begin with. It sure messes the river up.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh ok....i guess its not different .....that's what I've always done..... at first i thought yall were implying they should swim out and unsnag it lol


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> The last straw was when I saw another guy with a lead head jig with a baseball size red/white bobber attached about 20" above jig. I had to laugh...


Now...one of the most lethal (and really fun) ways to fish for white bass is to use a popping cork tied about 18-24" above a leadhead. This rig accomplishes a couple things...

1. In shallow areas, (like Fremont) it helps to reduce the amount of times you get hung up on the bottom

2. By popping the cork, you attract Mr. White to your party...and watching that cork go under the water is one of the most basic fishing traditions that all of us love to see happen. 

3. That rig is GREAT for kids...makes casting easier, gives them a visual of where there lure is working, and shows strikes. 


I've found it to work great...and will go to it when other methods are slow.


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sure. But would u fish that way for walleye in the middle of the walleye run? That was my point.


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

cschuller6 said:


> Sure. But would u fish that way for walleye in the middle of the walleye run? That was my point.


I thought it was hilarious, and yeah I got your point. It seems like some folks have to find conflict with every post anyone writes. If you don't see the humor in that right in the heart of the walleye run then maybe think about keepin all the negativity to yourself.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

BFG said:


> Now...one of the most lethal (and really fun) ways to fish for white bass is to use a popping cork tied about 18-24" above a leadhead. This rig accomplishes a couple things...
> 
> 1. In shallow areas, (like Fremont) it helps to reduce the amount of times you get hung up on the bottom
> 
> ...


Used that at fremont. It was slow, and I had so many takes, but no hooksets. Caught my only fish there on it.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Use popping corks ALOT in Florida on the grass flats of Tampa Bay.. Catch a ton of fish. I never thought of using them like you said, but I can see where it would really catch fish. You may have come up with the next " Big Thing"


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Agitator bobbers/popping corks have been used forever to catch wb. They work best when the water is stained when using a small feathered or hair jig. When the water is chocolate milk, a #6 hook with a shiner fished 3' behind the agitator in slack water is a killer when no one else is even fishing. The plastic ones with bbs inside work best for this rather than the solid foam.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> It was slow, and I had so many takes, but no hooksets


Don't set the hook...just reel. Whities have that thing in their mouth...I see guys Bill Dancing white bass all the time and they jerk the jig right out of their mouth. 

Reel slowly and steadily, occasionally popping the cork. When it goes down, just reel....you'll get 'em.


----------

